# Here are Highlights from Scare Dare 2015 garage haunt



## Joel7356 (Sep 19, 2012)

WATCH THIS VIDEO FOR A GOOD LAUGH


Check it out at YOUTUBE and SEARCH "Scare Dare 2015" and it will be the first video.

OR click here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PY6qanzcGs

I hope ya'll like it.
Highlights from Scare Dare 2015 Finale Video is up now. Garage Haunt. 10 years in the making.


----------

